# A business partner with no rights



## xmilanx (Jul 7, 2014)

Hi, 

I have a business in Dubai. A friend of mine requested me to add his name as a partner to my business just for the sake of having visa. I don't mind doing that. But to protect myself, is there any way I can get an agreement or a letter signed by him stating that he doesn't have any rights in the business and so? 
Has anyone done this before? I appreciate your assistance.

Thanks


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Why would you consider doing this?
Unless he actually works with you in the company - adding him to just get a residence visa is highly dodgy!
Both of you could face problems if you did this.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## woodpecker9 (Jan 22, 2021)

I am not sure forum rules allow members to advise anyone how to commit visa fraud.


----------



## xmilanx (Jul 7, 2014)

Thanks Steve and Woodpecker,
Just to make it clear, he has already a visa and working as an employee. But in order to have his family here, he suggested that. 
i just ask the question to see what others thing. No intention to commit a visa fraud 
But thanks for ur advice. I think I won’t accept him as a partner. 
thanks


----------

